# My LITTLE wedding journal



## Tegans Mama

Hello everyone! I hope you don't mind me starting this...

My name is Lea (short for Leanne). I am 23. My partner's name is Hayley, and she is 24. We have a little girl called Tegan who is 3 in a month or so. We set a date for our wedding a couple of nights ago (november 30th).

We know it's short notice, and we're on a tight budget, so it won't be fancy, but it will be US. 

I'll come back tomorrow with more stuff to say.. :flower::happydance:


----------



## v2007

Stalking :coffee:

V xxx


----------



## Mynx

Also stalking!

Congratulations hun :) x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hello ladies!

I've just realised (after a really crappy night with a shoulder injury I got swimming :dohh: ) that we have four and a half months to plan a wedding in :shock:

We don't have a big budget, in fact it's quite tiny! But We are just having a registry office do and then possibly the village hall if Hayley agrees, then we can focus on the diner details because the hall is cheap-ish and includes a disco/dj, fully staffed bar and seating/tables for 100 guests from midday until midnight for £415, with a 10% discount for folks who live in the parish. That sounds quite reasonable to me? 

This wedding is really just our "legal wedding" - but we know we won't get away without a party, our families will go ape if we just sign the papers and move along :lol: We need to be in a CP for OH to be able to adopt Tegan (yes we are running late with that, but the first few years of Tegan's life have been nothing short of an adventure, and quite traumatic!), and we want to TTC number 2 sometime next year and if we are in a CP we will both be able to go on the birth certificate :D 


I can see this journal being looong :rofl:


----------



## after autumn

also stalking :D.. Tegan is such a beautiful name! & Congratulations!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Stalking :D


----------



## leash27

Welcome to Brides and Beyond!!

You are sure to pick up some fab money saving tips on here from the other brides! We are all bargain hunters!!

Looking forward to hearing your plans come together!!

X


----------



## honeybee2

congratulations! What a moving story!!! Stalking :flower: xx


----------



## michyk84

stalking :D
ebay is an absolute godsend for doing wedding on a budget, any idea on colours or anything?


----------



## mummymunch

Stalking :)


----------



## booflebump

Stalking! :kiss:


----------



## Arlandria

STALKING :coffee:

XX


----------



## EmmyReece

New stalker :hi:

Looking forward to seeing your plans coming together. Ebay has been my saviour since I've been planning my wedding :thumbup:

Btw, Tegan is a lovely name and really suits your little girl - she looks adorable :hugs:


----------



## mumandco

Stalking :) I'm sure youl get it all done itl be fab can't wait to hear more about your plans


----------



## NuKe

STALKING. SUPER-STALKING. UBER-STALKING.

so happy for you guys Lea! Bout time you had a journal in here!! 4 1/2 months is plenty of time, all you need to do is get organised and prioritise. Like Emmy said, EBAY ALL THE WAY. Will you both be wearing dresses or something else? Colour schemes? and most importantly... What will Tiggy be wearing?!?!?!?!

p.s. the hall price is FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## michyk84

4 1/2 months is loads of time my stepmum organised 1 in 6 weeks & my dad wasnt able to help really as he was in hospital at the time


----------



## Twiglet

I'm settling right on down here! 

I never realised how backwards in coming forward our country is :dohh: it's wrong that you can put down a man who isn't your child's father [my friend did this] as he turns up to register the birth yet in a same sex partnership you can't?! :dohh:


----------



## Amy-Lea

stalking!


----------



## Linzi

Wohoo :happydance: will be stalking I love a good wedding!!

I didn't realise the rules about birth certificates etc, how ridiculous :( My auntie and her partner got married a few years back and it stemmed from if anything happened to my aunties partner, my Auntie wasn't the kids next of kin (it was her partner that gave birth), so the kids would have been sent to their grandma or something. Awful :( makes me angry!!!

Anyway :) enjoy planning!!

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: looove this! stalking xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

NuKe said:


> STALKING. SUPER-STALKING. UBER-STALKING.
> 
> so happy for you guys Lea! Bout time you had a journal in here!! 4 1/2 months is plenty of time, all you need to do is get organised and prioritise. Like Emmy said, EBAY ALL THE WAY. Will you both be wearing dresses or something else? Colour schemes? and most importantly... What will Tiggy be wearing?!?!?!?!
> 
> p.s. the hall price is FANTASTIC!!!!!

:lol: She definitely won't be wearing a dress. She read this and actually burst out laughing, my lovely OH is definitely not the kind of woman to wear a dress. I MIGHT wear a dress if I can find something I'm comfortable in!

No idea about colour schemes yet! We've been talking about it a lot today but nothing "serious", just throwing ideas around. I really like teal and ivory/cream but both are so popular now! 

We are definitely set on the hall now! We just need to call the hall and the registry office and get a definite day sorted. We have a few dates in mind but I put the 30th on my ticker as a rough guide as it will be about then, plus or minus 14 days. 

No idea what Tegan will be wearing! Possibly a nice dress or a shirt and skirt or whatever! We're not doing "traditional".. coming from a Jewish family, my version of a traditional is VERY different to Hayleys :lol:

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone :hugs:


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: Cant wait to see your ideas unfold, im still not really sure what we are doing either, Liam is as good as useless when it comes to what he DOES want... i know what i like, and he knows what he doesnt.... none of them match though :wacko:

Hopefully you and H will be better at this than me!!! xx


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations! Didn't realise those colours were popular now. If you love them, use them anyway. I'm sure Tegan will be adorable whatever she's wearing


----------



## taperjeangirl

Stalking!! :yipee:


----------



## EmmyReece

I say regardless of whether the colours are popular or not, if you like them, then go for it :thumbup: I bet they'll look fantastic :D


----------



## Tiff

Stalking! You can definitely plan a wedding in that time, for sure! I had almost everything for mine sorted within a month or two. :haha: 

So exciting!


----------



## MNORBURY

Yay a new thread to stalk seeing as though Nuke will be kicking us out in 2 days!!

Congratulations and good luck with all the planning x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

stalking :D


----------



## Ein_85

STALKING!!! :ninja: Congrats again on the marriage! Ohhh Teal is so pretty and so is ivory...*bounces* you should use them and to the devil with everyone else!


----------



## Tasha

Stalking too. This sounds fab. I didnt know about not being the bc and stuff, so stupid.


----------



## babynewbie

ooh another wedding journal for me to follow :D i love teal and ivory i think theyre gorgeous colours :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

Lea, is the BC thing because of the way T was conceived before the law change? (just wondering :lol:) xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hayley90 said:


> Lea, is the BC thing because of the way T was conceived before the law change? (just wondering :lol:) xx

Tegans is yes, but our next child will only automatially be both of ours if it's eier conceived in a clinic or we have written confirmation that I didn't sleep with the donor (because all donors wanna sign that lol) or if were married x


----------



## honeybee2

I didnt realise it worked like that. So how long will the adoption process take?


----------



## day_dreamer

Ooooo STALKING!! xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

stalking!!!!! :hi: :kiss: xxxx


----------



## day_dreamer

When we were planning our wedding, we struggled with who to invite since OH has quite a big family, sister, mum and step dad, dad and girlfriend, 3 sets of aunts/uncles/cousins and 2 sets of grandparents....I've only really got my mum! Plus our families are scattered across the country, as are our friends as they're mainly from online! To be able to have a small, local do would be bliss!!
Good luck with everything :)


----------



## Smile181c

Stalking! :flower:

Love the teal/ivory/cream combo - I wouldn't worry if it's a popular choice, if it's your wedding and that's what you like, that's all there is too it!

Can't wait to see how all your plans unfold! Can't believe all that stuff about the bc etc didn't know anything about it before - every day's a school day eh!:haha:

xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hiya folks! 

Thought I would come and update this.. We've had a HUGE overhaul and massive change in plans! We're still getting married, but we're not having a traditional "wedding" anymore. Mostly because we have no one to help with Tegan and we'd have to take her home at 8pm plus spend all day doing her care (catheters three hourly, meds etc) so there isn't much point. 
I am a little bit disappointed at the lack of help our family offered TBH, but I'm not surprised at all. 
Since we've downsized a lot, we have bought the wedding forward quite a lot too! It is now on September 12th at 11am at the registry office. There are not many people coming at all (so far only both our Mums, my Nana and my sister are definite) which suits us fine. We are going for a meal afterwards with the people who come, not sure where yet because we've not discussed it :lol: and then I've asked my sister to babysit that night for a couple of hours so OH and I can go out for a few drinks - something we've not done for over three years. 

Soooo this is no longer a big fat gay wedding.. It's a little gay wedding! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Yay for little gay weddings! Your plans sound fab hun, I'm glad that you've both found a compromise that you're happy with and if it means that you can get married sooner, then even better! :thumbup:


----------



## day_dreamer

Aww actually your new little plans sound perfect...just the people that matter most there, no fuss, no 'if we invite x we have to invite y or they'll be offended' - good luck! Not long now!


----------



## michyk84

ooooh not long :D your new plans sound lovely though


----------



## babynewbie

your new plan sounds great, and its nearer! :dance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

so close now!! Love your new little gay wedding!!!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

We both agreed that it was what we wanted, and it's that we're getting married that counts, not how much money we spend whilst we're doing it! I'm not really a "dressing up" kind of person and I know I'll feel like a total twonk in a wedding dress :lol: 

We went and booked the registry office on Friday... We're going in to give notice on Tuesday. It's Tegan's birthday on Wednesday and we have appointments ALL week (except weds because I refuse to go to appts on her birthday) and then we're on holiday from the 3rd until the 10th of September (we did try to book the wedding for before that but the first available date was the Monday WHILST we're on holiday and there's no way I'm not going on holiday, we've had a really tough year and need a break. We're going to Blackpool for a week (flying is quite risky with a child who has needs as complex as Tegan) and can't wait!


----------



## Jemma_x

The new plans sound lovely and not long at all


----------



## Tegans Mama

My sister has said she'll watch Tegan from after the wedding meal (about 2pm) until 9pm that evening so we can do a bit of something.. We will more than likely end up in Frankie and Bennies drinking cocktails and eating fabulous food! :lol:


----------



## michyk84

thats fab of your sister nowt wrong with that sounds all kinds of perfect to me


----------



## TwoMummies

Officially stalking :thumbup:

It's getting so close now, how are you feeling?

I can't begin to imagine how nervous I will feel when me and Colleen finally get round to a wedding.

I keep telling her I'm going to make her wear a wedding dress, I honestly think she would rather get married naked than in a dress :haha:


----------



## Tegans Mama

It's not a traditional wedding but it suits our family :)

Now I just have to decide what to wear :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

TwoMummies said:


> Officially stalking :thumbup:
> 
> It's getting so close now, how are you feeling?
> 
> I can't begin to imagine how nervous I will feel when me and Colleen finally get round to a wedding.
> 
> I keep telling her I'm going to make her wear a wedding dress, I honestly think she would rather get married naked than in a dress :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

My OH is exactly the same, the last time she wore a dress was when she was a bridesmaid at her Mum's wedding when she was about eight. 

The only person (or people, depending on how it turns out) who will be wearing a dress will be Tegan and maybe our niece Lacey :D

I'm really excited! lol


----------



## taperjeangirl

awwww its making me want to cancel everything and go back to just getting wed! 

I'm starting to wonder if it's worth all the stress!

Blackpool is fab for kids, Tiggy will LOVE it! 

Wear something you will be comfy in! What's H planning on wearing?


----------



## Arcanegirl

It sounds oerfect for you two :D


----------



## TwoMummies

Sounds like Colleen, there is a picture of her about 6 or 7 in this HUGE frilly pink dress and honestly if looks could kill.

Her face is a picture, she looks so annoyed!
Arms crossed, scowl on her face etc.

I would have to wear a dress, too feminine not to and I think I would cry if I couldn't lol.

So jealous of you both, me and Colleen want to get married :)
Not going to happen for a while unfortunately :nope:


----------



## Tegans Mama

taperjeangirl said:


> awwww its making me want to cancel everything and go back to just getting wed!
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if it's worth all the stress!
> 
> Blackpool is fab for kids, Tiggy will LOVE it!
> 
> Wear something you will be comfy in! What's H planning on wearing?

We're not sure yet, but probably trousers or maybe jeans, a shirt and a tie :) I am possibly going to wear black skinny jeans and a nice top. I don't see the point in dressing up since I'll only be uncomfortable and it'll ruin my day! 

That's another thing too, the stress of organising it all was getting to me and it wasn't meant to be until November! :wacko: I am stressed enough as it is :lol:



Arcanegirl said:


> It sounds oerfect for you two :D

Thanks :D I'm quite a shy person lol and I don't think I'd handle being the centre of attention for so long like you are at weddings :rofl:



TwoMummies said:


> Sounds like Colleen, there is a picture of her about 6 or 7 in this HUGE frilly pink dress and honestly if looks could kill.
> 
> Her face is a picture, she looks so annoyed!
> Arms crossed, scowl on her face etc.
> 
> I would have to wear a dress, too feminine not to and I think I would cry if I couldn't lol.
> 
> So jealous of you both, me and Colleen want to get married :)
> Not going to happen for a while unfortunately :nope:

Hopefully it won't be too long for you! We decided we want Hayley to be on our next childs BC from the start. That option wasn't available when Tegan was born so we didn't feel the need then!


----------



## michyk84

it doesnt have to be traditional to be perfect & i kinda agree with taperjeangirl its making me want to just go off & get married just us with no fuss


----------



## honeybee2

its so close now!


----------



## MNORBURY

Oh hun sorry you're family haven't been more helpful but all that matters is the 3 of you have a day that's perfect for you and from what I've read that is definately going to happen :)

It will be nice that the two of you can enjoy each others company alone after you are married without having to worry about mingling with great aunt fanny and uncle bob lol

Hope Tegan has a lovely birthday and you all have a fab holiday

Exciting times ahead in your household :) x


----------



## xkirstyx

wooooo not long now!!!! your small wedding sounds perfect! xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well we went in and gave our notices today and bought our rings! We've spoken about it with family and decided everyone is going to pay for their own meal when we go out after the wedding :) 

My sister today offered to have Tegan overnight for us on our wedding night!!! That's amazing, we've not had a single night alone since she was born :happydance: We are trying to decide whether to go to a hotel nearby and book the honeymoon suite or go somewhere further afield. There's a lovely hotel in Blackpool (a lesbian only hotel, run by lesbians too) which sounds absolutely perfect for what we want... We're gonna have to think about that some more. 

The more we talk about it the more excited we're getting! Our wedding is all about us, so it makes sense that its the RIGHT wedding for US, not what everyone else has :)


----------



## Mynx

Aww that's fab that your sister is going to be looking after Tegan! :happydance: It really does sound like this wedding will be absolutely perfect for you and H :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

We've agreed that if we want to renew our vows and have a "big wedding" in the future we will :) But I'm thinking this will be perfect. Neither of us are "loud" people - I was SO anxious when we were planning a big wedding.


----------



## Mynx

Well it just goes to show that the big wedding wasnt right for you if you were getting that anxious about it hun :hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

Awh sounds so lovely! are you excited or nervous yet?


----------



## Tegans Mama

A bit of both! :lol:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I just realised tonight that I've got two weeks to plan this (we're on our holidays the week before the wedding). It is small but we still need outfits etc.. Tegan and my niece need a dress each. :shock:


----------



## NuKe

just caught up... yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for little gay weddings!!!


----------



## xLaurax

Wow!! It sounds absolutely perfect for you guys.

Ours went from a big wedding to a little one, the same reason as yours too, the most important thing is getting married.

Hope you have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Tiff

You're getting married two days after me! :lol: So glad you feel better now about planning a smaller one. :happydance:

Not long now to go at all!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I know Tiff.... It's getting real now isn't it :lol: 

Well my sister tried to have Tegan stay over at hers on Friday night and it was HUGE fail, so it looks like we will be at home afterall. She'll still babysit but we'll have to collect Tegan at bedtime (well when Lisa watches her she will stay up until 9-10pm). 

I am a little disappointed because we'd just decided to spend the night in a hotel in the peak district but I guess we'll save that for another time. Maybe our one year anniversary, though we plan to have another baby by then, or at least (hopefully) be pregnant :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry it didnt work out on Fri night :hugs:


----------



## Ein_85

Just caught up and WHOOT little gay wedding! :happydance: I'm glad you found something that was right for you three. It's nice that your sister is going to watch Tegan for a bit. I'm getting all excited for you all! Have you figured out what Tegan and your niece are going to be wearing yet?


----------



## MNORBURY

Aw hun, what went wrong on Fri? Is it not something that could be overcome in the next few weeks or was it Tegan getting upset that it wasn't you putting her to bed x


----------



## Tegans Mama

She was just crying for Mummies. She is a total mummies girl :lol: and I can't see it being solved before the wedding! 

I think I've chosen the dresses for Tegan and Lacey but not 100% yet!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

OMGGGGG 20 days Lea, wow!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm having a stress. 

A major, massive enormous stress. 

We are so BUSY this month. We haven't bought our outfits yet. Tegan and Lacey don't have a dress (Chosen but not ordered). I haven't had time to call the restaurant and reserve the table. I need a haircut and an eyebrow wax. My glasses broke two days ago and I've still not replaced them or got them fixed. Hayley's colitis/crohns has flared back up. Tegan has an appointment with the neurosurgeons tomorrow. Hayley has a colonoscopy on the 30th. We're going on holiday on the third. 

Our familes are fucking about majorly regarding who is coming to the ceremony/the meal after. Hayley rang her Mum last night asking for a final number of who was coming from that end by this morning. Still no word. Her Mum had a go at her for not inviting her step dad (who spent the first 3 years of our relationship blanking me, until a huge arguement, and who totally ignored OH's birthday this year). My grandad wasn't coming, then he was coming, and now he's just coming to the ceremony and not the meal after. 

Urgh. WHY does everything include drama.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Big :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

ugh :( Its not fair that she is kicking up about him. Its your wedding after all about people who love and support you :( Hope u get it sorted x


----------



## Tiff

You might have to play hardball hun. :( I had to do it with mine, I was STILL waiting on people to RSVP up until yesterday. :dohh: 

Reservations are always the best reason to put the blame on. I find for whatever reason, if its just because you "need" to know it doesn't seem urgent, but if its the venue needing to confirm numbers then that is acceptable? Ugh, people definitely suck on this regard.

I had a friend who called up the last 10 people she was waiting on and said that since she hadn't heard from them that she was assuming they weren't coming and put them as "no's". 

They all called back and said they were coming. :dohh:


----------



## Smile181c

:hugs: sorry things are stressful at the moment. I think you'll always get a bit of stress, no matter what size the wedding! I'd ring them and say the venue need to know! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Smile181c said:


> :hugs: sorry things are stressful at the moment. I think you'll always get a bit of stress, no matter what size the wedding! I'd ring them and say the venue need to know! xx

Yeah thats a good idea say health and safety or something! xx


----------



## NuKe

Tegans Mama said:


> I'm having a stress.
> 
> A major, massive enormous stress.
> 
> We are so BUSY this month. We haven't bought our outfits yet. Tegan and Lacey don't have a dress (Chosen but not ordered). I haven't had time to call the restaurant and reserve the table. I need a haircut and an eyebrow wax. My glasses broke two days ago and I've still not replaced them or got them fixed. Hayley's colitis/crohns has flared back up. Tegan has an appointment with the neurosurgeons tomorrow. Hayley has a colonoscopy on the 30th. We're going on holiday on the third.
> 
> Our familes are fucking about majorly regarding who is coming to the ceremony/the meal after. Hayley rang her Mum last night asking for a final number of who was coming from that end by this morning. Still no word. Her Mum had a go at her for not inviting her step dad (who spent the first 3 years of our relationship blanking me, until a huge arguement, and who totally ignored OH's birthday this year). My grandad wasn't coming, then he was coming, and now he's just coming to the ceremony and not the meal after.
> 
> Urgh. WHY does everything include drama.

okay, this is soo doable. its really not that much! you need to take one day where you get your glasses fixed, get waxed and get your hair cut. firstly though you need to get the dresses sorted! is there any reason why u cant do it tomorrow? do it tomorrow! then its out of the way!! hope hayley feels better soon :nope:

if theres anything i can do, please pleaaaaaase let me know!!

ETA: re:family, fuck her stepdad. end of. HE obviously doesnt care and doesnt agree with your relationship or whatever so why would he want to come anyway? such bullshit. i would phone one last time and say look you need to give me a number, and if you cant- im putting down how many ppl HAVE rsvp'd, and if anyone else turns up they wont have room for them!


----------



## Tegans Mama

What a stressful day! :lol: I have at least made SOME progress though :)

Me and my sister went into town, OH stayed home with Tegan. I went into BHS and found two dresses that I like. I didn't get them though since OH wasn't there and it's a joint decision. We're probably going back tomorrow to buy them and get both of our outfits. 

I booked myself an appointment at the opticians! :happydance: When I called they said they had no appointments until September. I went in and she even gave me the option of tomorrow morning or afternoon. :wacko:

Need to book a hair appt and eyebrows.. Both preferably after we get back from our holiday so Thursday or Friday. 

Thanks for the replies ladies :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad things are moving along now, I love BHS bridesmaid dress's x


----------



## TwoMummies

Glad to hear your gettting there :)

I bet the dresses are lovely!


----------



## Mynx

Glad to hear things are moving again hunny. Planning a wedding can be so stressful regardless of how big or small it is! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

BHS is brill. glad ur getting there!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Ok!

Today we've done quite a lot really! Got my clothes and the kids dresses yesterday. Got OH's outfit today. Now I just need to book my haircut/eyebrow wax, get tights/shoes/cardigans for the kids and start packing for our holiday next week.

I sprained my ankle this morning. It hurts like a bitch and it's swelled up and going black. Obviously I've not been able to rest it, I've been walking on it all day. No such thing as resting in this house :lol:


----------



## Tegans Mama

DP


----------



## TwoMummies

Sorry to hear about your ankle :(

Try rest it as much as you can, not quite so easy in real life I know!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Impossible in real life :lol: 

Carrying a 23lb child down the stairs is painful first thing in a morning with a sprained ankle! 

Not much to update about today really.


----------



## day_dreamer

Ouch! :hugs: for your sprained ankle - how on earth did you manage that??


----------



## mummymunch

Hope ur ankle gets better soon! Do u feel better now u have your outifits? Not long now x


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm feeling alright actually! My ankle hurts but that's about it :lol:


----------



## Jemma_x

Hope your ankle feels better soon. Were are you going on holiday? Were going away the same day as you, only to skeggy but its a holiday at least. Have you heard back from the people your waiting on about whos coming?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ouch :( get well soon x


----------



## babynewbie

Oww hope your ankle gets better! :hugs:


----------



## michyk84

:hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thanks everyone!

My ankle is doing alright now :) It's still sore but not too bad, bruised a lot and swollen still though. 

My lovely OH had a colonoscopy today to check for Crohns disease. Fingers crossed the results come back from that with a definite answer, we've been through soooo many tests in the last couple of years (or should I say she has...) and it'll be good to know what it is for sure. The doctors thought it was endo at first so she had a laproscopy but it wasn't that.. She does have PCOS but that's not responsible for the pain and bowel troubles she's had lately. A few weeks ago she had a massive flare up and was bleeding from her back passage :( It was really bad and we ended up in hospital. Hopefully things will get sorted once they know what is wrong. 

The dresses are really cute! Purple :D I think they'll look lovely. 

We're going to Blackpool for a week! Well I say a week, it's gonna be more like half a week since we need to come home early. We are really busy, Tegan doesn't handle being away from home well and it's cold in the caravans on the site we're going on. Tegan's neck seizes up if she sleeps in a cold room and she physically can't move her head for a day so if after the first night there are problems we'll be coming straight home! Fingers crossed there won't be! We stayed in a caravan in Skeggy in May and she really enjoyed it, it wasn't too cold for her(she shared a bed with OH like she will be next week) and she loves arcades and 2p machines :lol:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Aw hope H gets some results soon :hugs: 

Daisy loved the 2p machines in Blackpool! She was bordering on a gambling addict when we left LOL!!

Hope you all have a good holiday and it's not too cold xxx


----------



## michyk84

:hugs: hope they can give some answers soon
my girl loves the arcades too costs me a fortune when we go away :rofl: hope you have a fab holiday & it isnt too cold


----------



## day_dreamer

Are you changing your name after your CP? 

When we have ours, I REALLY want to change my name but can't :cry: as OH has the same first name as me so we'd end up with the same full name :haha: :wacko:


----------



## babynewbie

day_dreamer said:


> Are you changing your name after your CP?
> 
> When we have ours, I REALLY want to change my name but can't :cry: as OH has the same first name as me so we'd end up with the same full name :haha: :wacko:

oh noo! how confusing would that be on paperwork etc :haha:

hope everythings ok with you all hun :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So exciting xx


----------



## Ein_85

OHMIGOSH!!! I'm getting so excited for you! Make sure to post pictures, and have a good time! I'm sure you are going to make a loverly bride! Bah I'm getting emotional! I hope you get to have a lovely holiday too, and that you three really get to enjoy your time together! You are awesome and I hope you are having a great day! :flower:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey everyone :)

Yep I am changing my name :) I can't wait. 

We're not too bad. Having a really strange/hard/challenging time with Tegan at the minute and I would do anything for a break. My sisters watching her until 5 but in that time I have to clean my WHOLE house since I've not had the chance to clean since we got back from our (shortlived and frankly disastrous) holiday. So I have an hour and 20 minutes to finish preparing tonights dinner, have a shower, and clean my house. Joys! 

Wedding wise everything is pretty much smooth sailing. :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Can't wait to hear all about your day!
You've both totally inspired me to cut down my wedding to close friends! 
That whole big wedding thing wasn't us at all!
I feel like a massive weight has been lifted since I decided!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Glad to hear it Andrea :) I don't see the point in asking every single person you've ever met. If I don't get a birthday card from them, they're not invited :lol:


----------



## Hayley90

That is SO how i wish i could do my wedding, but most people i know dont bother with birthdays anymore, even me :rofl: Id have to uninvite myself :lol:

So pleased to hear its all going smoothly, i do keep up even if i dont post... so excited for you both :D x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Neither me nor Hayley received birthday cards.. or even a verbal "happy birthday" from either of our dads this year so neither are invited. :shrug: If we meant that much to them they'd at least send a text message.. lol. 

Anyway I'm slightly drunk :lol: and I need my bed soon!


----------



## Hayley90

if my dad sent me a birthday card id be taking out an injunction :rofl:

Good for you two, it should only be about YOU rather than everyone else and their ego x


----------



## MNORBURY

Oh no sorry your holiday didn't turn out :(, BUT you have a W E D D I N G to look forward to in 2 DAYS:happydance: eeek!!!

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## Tegans Mama

I know :dance: I'm so excited :D :D 

We're going for a naughty pizza hut this afternoon I think.. We've got two of those golden envelopes and I really want to know whats in them :rofl:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Awh two days! Amazing, I hope it's good <3


----------



## michyk84

:happydance: 2 days :D


----------



## xkirstyx

1 day to gooooooo!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wedding::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: HEHE SORRY TAD EXCITED FOR YOUUUUUU!!! XXX


----------



## michyk84

:happydance: hows the nerves?


----------



## Linzi

omg 1 day to go when did that happen!!!!

Have the absolute best day hun I hope it all goes smoothly & would love to see pics whe you get the chance.

Lots of love & CONGRATS! xx


----------



## MNORBURY

O M G it's tomorrow!!!!!!!!

Hope you have the most fantastic day, don't forget to get some piccies up when you get chance x


----------



## mrsraggle

All the best for tomorrow - have a fantastic day!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its tomorrooooowwwwwwww!


----------



## Mynx

Eeeek 1 more day hunny! How you feeling? x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thankyou everyone! Funnily enough I'm not that nervous at all! I know my OH is though. 

I will update with pics when I get the chance :)


----------



## EmmyReece

hope you have a lovely day today :yipee:


----------



## xLaurax

Have a wonderful day today :) xxxx


----------



## day_dreamer

Hope you both have a lovely, special day :cloud9:


----------



## michyk84

have a fantastic day :D


----------



## mummymunch

Have an amazing day :)


----------



## apaton

Have a fab day x


----------



## Pink1981

Have a fantastic day!! x


----------



## booflebump

Hope you have had an amazing day :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Ein_85

Hope you had a wonderful wedding!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Congrats, hope it was the perfect day :D <3


----------



## Scamp

Hope you've had a fantastic day hun xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you had a fantastic day xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

It was fantastic thanks everyone! We had a lovely day :cloud9:

One thing I will say is I am REALLY glad we kept it small. I was a nervous wreck saying my bit in the ceremony with only our nearest and dearest there, not sure how I would've felt with the extended family there :wacko: 

No pictures yet as they're not edited etc! Thankyou all for the well wishes xx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations!


----------



## babynewbie

congratulations huns!! :D


----------



## TwoMummies

Congratulations!!!!!!!

Glad the day went well and cant wait to see photo's.


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!


----------



## Mynx

Congratulations again hunny! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------



## Vicyi

know im a little late but huge congrats to u & hayley xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations sweet. 

I hope you both have a long and happy marriage :cloud9:

V xxx


----------



## MNORBURY

Where's these piccie mrs?? :haha:


----------

